# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  AP από Αιγάλεω προς Ακρόπολη

## Capvar

Έστησα δοκιμαστικά ένα ΑΡ στο κανάλι 10, κοιτάει προς Ακρόπολη και εκπέμπει στα 40mw με 15m RG-213 και κεραία 14db... 20παρά db δλδ (μούφες/βύσματα/pigtail) SSID: awmn_276
Κοιτάξτε μήπως το βλέπετε στα δικά σας λινκ (Αν δλδ περνάει από τα σταθερά link κάποιου και ίσως του δημιουργεί πρόβλημα) ή όποιος κάνει κανένα scan και το δει ας γράψει το σήμα...

----------

